# New Scare Actor



## kittycat (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everybody, I'm going to be in a haunted house for this upcoming Halloween season, and I'm SOOOO pumped for it My character is either going to be a doctor or patient of some sorts and I was wondering if anyone could give me tips and tricks just so I can go in there for the first night and not look like a noob


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of advice in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26859


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on landing spot working in haunted house this year! Hope you have a blast!!!


----------

